# BIG, experienced Belgian work horse for sale



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Bill has been there, done that, and comes complete with tack! Bill is 11 years old, stands 18.1 hands, and is roughly 2000 lbs! We purchased him to replace a horse that was injured, but that horse has since recovered and is back to work. 

Prior to purchase, Bill was used on a variety of farm machinery and equipment. Since we got him, he has been used regularly on our horse-powered farm (we don't own a tractor), as well as off the farm in public settings. He has been hitched to plows, sleds, gas-powered mower, skidded logs, cleared woodland brush, moved structures, hauled hay, plowed snow, graded gravel and dirt, and more. Off the farm, he has been used to give wagon and carriage rides to the public, cleaned up for the wedding carriage, done parades, is traffic safe, and has been ridden bareback a few times. He loads and trailers well, stands tied, lunges (at walk/trot), yields, picks up his feet, and has been handled by our young children. You won't find a more experienced horse! He works single, as a team, and on either side of the tongue. I wish we had more work to justify keeping him, but we just don't. He is in great condition, up to date on vaccinations and coggins, and just trimmed and shod (traction shoes for road work) on 10/21. He is an easy keeper, and is ready to work for you! He will continue to be worked to keep him fit until sold. Note that Bill was trained to pull and pull hard! Although he is an amazing and well-trained work horse, he may not be suited for a total beginner. If you are experienced with horses, however, and are looking to branch into the world of draft horses, or are looking for a new teammate, Bill may be perfect for you!

Bill comes with his halter, lead, and his 1 year old biothane harness with steel hardware, leather collar and pad, and leather bridle with O-ring snaffle (all from Bowman Harness and in perfect condition). Everything you need to put him to work! PM for additional info. Located in central IL, about 20 minutes from Springfield, IL. $5000

In the photos, Bill has the large white blaze.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

This boy is sold!


----------

